# Singular Possessive of Mashiach



## chaver

Mishikeinu, Meshikeinu,...?

Thank you.


----------



## origumi

As far as I know Meshikhenu, schwa na` under the mem.

Yet maybe the mem gets (in certain accents) a "i" sound under influence of the following vowel - like Arik Einstein that sings "uvem*i*tziltaim" (link to multimedia files in forbidden, otherwise I'd direct to the song), maybe like געיא in Bible reading by Yemens. I don't remember the phenomenon's name.

Also, Ashkenzi accent is likely to make the "-enu" to "-einu".


----------



## hadronic

Isn't it "-einu" at the plural form ? suseinu, batteinu... ?


----------



## origumi

hadronic said:


> Isn't it "-einu" at the plural form ? suseinu, batteinu... ?


Sure. But I think that in Ashkenazi accent the singular for such words was pronounced nearly identical to the plural by making the long "-e-" (tzeire) to nearly "-ei-".


----------



## rosemarino

origumi said:


> As far as I know Meshikhenu, schwa na` under the mem.
> 
> Yet maybe the mem gets (in certain accents) a "i" sound under influence of the following vowel - like Arik Einstein that sings "uvem*i*tziltaim" (link to multimedia files in forbidden, otherwise I'd direct to the song), maybe like געיא in Bible reading by Yemens. I don't remember the phenomenon's name.
> 
> Also, Ashkenzi accent is likely to make the "-enu" to "-einu".




Is "uvem*i*tziltaim" the name of the song, origumi?  And could you please write it in אותיות עבריות?

Also, I'm curious what you mean by an Ashkenazi accent.  Especially regarding the vowels, wouldn't that vary according to the host country of the speaker?  For example,  most American Jews just know prayerbook Hebrew and pronounce the vowels according to their native regional American English accent (although most now use the Sephardic pronunciation of the consonants).


----------



## ZKR01

Meshikheinu is plural possesive.

Meshikhi is singular possesive,  "my Mashiakh".

But I have never encountered it in use.
It is also an adjective: Meshikhi  = "of the Mashiakh".

ZKR


----------



## origumi

rosemarino said:


> is "uvem*i*tziltaim" the name of the song, origumi? And could you please write it in אותיות עבריות?


שכשנבוא. See ובמצילתיים in the lyrics: http://www.justsomelyrics.com/343820/%D7%90%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%A7-%D7%90%D7%99%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%A9%D7%98%D7%99%D7%99%D7%9F-%D7%A9%D7%9B%D7%A9%D7%A0%D7%91%D7%95%D7%90-Lyrics.



> Also, I'm curious what you mean by an Ashkenazi accent.


I means "Ashkenazi" as in eastern Europe until the 1940s. Today's Ashkenazim are their decendents but mostly, except of the Ultra Orthodox communities, hardly maintain the culture, language (Yiddish), Leshon Hakodesh (pre-modern Hebrew in Ashkenazi accent).

True, there were many different accents. Yet there are common characteristics, some of them in regard to long vowels like tze*i*re.


----------



## hadronic

rosemarino said:


> pronounce the vowels according to their native regional American English accent (although most now use the Sephardic pronunciation of the consonants).


 
I think you mean Ashkenazi (*) or Modern-Hebrew pronunciation of the consonants ?

(*) except for the tav raphe


----------



## rosemarino

Sorry if I have used incorrect terminology.  Yes, what I meant by Sephardic pronunciation of the consonants, which I guess is also MH, is the sav pronounced as tav.   I think it was starting in the 1950s that children learning to read Hebrew in the US were taught to pronounce sav as t, but there are still a few older people who pronounce it as s.


----------



## Diadem

Meshichi מְשִׁיחִי

See Psalms 132:17 and a few others.


----------



## hadronic

rosemarino said:


> Sorry if I have used incorrect terminology. Yes, what I meant by Sephardic pronunciation of the consonants, which I guess is also MH, is the sav pronounced as tav. I think it was starting in the 1950s that children learning to read Hebrew in the US were taught to pronounce sav as t, but there are still a few older people who pronounce it as s.


 
Except for the tav raphe, MH is overwhelmingly Ashkenazic (=German,Yiddish) regarding consonants. Backward "r", no Het, no Ayin, Sadi as "tz"...


----------

